# Roland CX24 CAMM-1 Drivers for a Mac



## Cult Zero (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are drivers/plug-ins available to use a Roland CX24 Camm1 in Illustrator CS4 on a Mac? I contacted Roland but they said they no longer have the drivers for Mac users (though there are still some to download on their site?). I can use my GX24 in Illustrator on a Mac OK, and wondered if the older CX24 could use the same drivers? Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Cult Zero said:


> Does anyone know if there are drivers/plug-ins available to use a Roland CX24 Camm1 in Illustrator CS4 on a Mac? I contacted Roland but they said they no longer have the drivers for Mac users (though there are still some to download on their site?). I can use my GX24 in Illustrator on a Mac OK, and wondered if the older CX24 could use the same drivers? Any help appreciated. Thanks.


The Mac plugin for GX-24 relies on the USB connection. Because the CX-24 does not have a USB port, the plugin won't work. The only current Mac solution for Legacy devices is FlexiSign by SAi. They have a complete Mac solution.

-Dana


----------



## sdshirtman (Dec 27, 2010)

dcurtisroland said:


> The Mac plugin for GX-24 relies on the USB connection. Because the CX-24 does not have a USB port, the plugin won't work. The only current Mac solution for Legacy devices is FlexiSign by SAi. They have a complete Mac solution.
> 
> -Dana


This is an older thread but I have the same problem. I use a usb to serial adapter with my CX24 but Roland says it wont work. 
FlexiSign isnt really a viable option as the price is cost prohibitive. Does anyone else have a solution?


----------

